# b-b-b-bombs away!



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Here is some goodies I hope you enjoy.

1 Bottle Spearmint Ale- wont give you fresh breath but has a nice crisp flavor
1 bottle Queen Nefertiti- 14% that will kick your ass. best as a sipper. Takes 40 pounds of honey, $40 of saffron, and 1 whole year of aging to make this baby. One of my finest batches ever. This is one of three bottles left, enjoy!

Lone Wolfe Lobo Fuerte- great anytime
Casa Torano - great in the morning
Series X Chairman- not made anymore, what a shame, great cigar
henry clay- cheap cigar with great flavor, everyday smoke
punch champion- a fav orite of mine
gran habano #1- decent cigar
Monti cristo afrique- One of my favs!
La Gloria Cubana- decent
PSD#4- enjoy
ConSuerga- decent smoke
Don Kiki- good beer cigar
Havanah royal- i have no clue on this one!

So start building your bunkers now! This baby lands next week!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Looks awesome! The Nefertiti sounds like a very expensive beer to make! Do you make your own labels as well?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Looks awesome! The Nefertiti sounds like a very expensive beer to make! Do you make your own labels as well?


It is one of my favorites to make.

Take a lager recipe and make 5 gallons.
2 oz cascade hopes for bittering
2 table spoons of saffron (added at cool down)
after boil cool down add:
american ale yeast
6 gallons of chablis or chardonney grape juice
40# of honey
ferment for 1 month then add champagne yeast (Seangar is rolling his eyes at this point)
rack after fermentation stops, age in carboy for 10 months.
bottle and age in bottle for 2 months to whenever

the labels i run on an HP lazer printer at work.
have fun!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

hey altbier so this beer making is you hobby? I heard it takes a while to make home brew and complicated.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

altbier said:


> It is one of my favorites to make.
> 
> Take a lager recipe and make 5 gallons.
> 2 oz cascade hopes for bittering
> ...


That is an INSANE recipe! I have to try that. I just have to get my wife to let me take over the guest bathroom for a year...


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

I am going into the Hard Hat and Kevlar business...I figure I can make a killing here


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

All I can say is sell kevlar east of the mississippi.........


----------



## OldDog (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice bomb. Good selection.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think everyone should batton down the hatches. That bomb looks like there will be some pretty nasty aftershocks!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

horrorview said:


> WOOO HOOOOOO! Look out!! :w


Wouldn't that be something?? Jim, you are as wise as you are funny...but your thong still smells....or so I hear.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

altbier said:


> So start building your bunkers now! This baby lands next week!


Looks mighty good! I bet I feel the aftershock here in Alabama. :SM


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

horrorview said:


> WOOO HOOOOOO! Look out!! :w


Funny, that was exactly my first thought.

Oh well, everybody DUCK


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

oh, i made a mistake on the recipe. It is only #20 of honey for 10 gallons. I made 20 gallons last time, so thats where the 40 comes from. I wont make that much beer at one time again!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Two more bombs on the way!!!!

Oh not that bomb, this bomb!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Ohh I wonder who that bomb is going too!

And I have been thinking about picking up a brew kit and starting to brew my own beer soon. Sounds like fun.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Nathan, let me know what you need, I have all the stuff to get you started.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

I was thinking of buying the glass starter kit from http://www.northernbrewer.com/starterkits.html which is right down the street from me for 99. Or do you think I should go straight to the deluxe for 139?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

altbier said:


> Two more bombs on the way!!!!
> 
> Oh not that bomb, this bomb!


Which bombshell is it again George? Oh wait, I see it, its below the 1st one..


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

altbier said:


> Here is some goodies I hope you enjoy.
> 
> 1 Bottle Spearmint Ale- wont give you fresh breath but has a nice crisp flavor
> 1 bottle Queen Nefertiti- 14% that will kick your ass. best as a sipper. Takes 40 pounds of honey, $40 of saffron, and 1 whole year of aging to make this baby. One of my finest batches ever. This is one of three bottles left, enjoy!
> ...


Well Mr. Klugs. What say the?


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

Holy crap! Whoever gets this won't be able to stand for weeks... maybe months!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

UMMMM. Nice bomb!!! Where the heck did it land? I'd be Whoooo hooing it up here in between warm sips if it hit me.

Did it go awry in the mail?

Did you improperly package it and the post office hold up a leaker?

Tell us more about the DC information if you have it.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> UMMMM. Nice bomb!!! Where the heck did it land? I'd be Whoooo hooing it up here in between warm sips if it hit me.
> 
> Did it go awry in the mail?
> 
> ...


 :r Dont play coy with me. A bet is a bet:r

You know perfectly well where it went and we wagered 7 days for $25 in smokes....... :bx

Proof is in the pudding
0103 8555 7494 7008 1643

Cheers!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> :r Dont play coy with me. A bet is a bet
> 
> You know perfectly well where it went and we wagered 7 days for $25 in smokes....... :bx
> 
> ...


You entered 0103 8555 7494 7008 1643 
Your item was delivered at 12:12 pm on June 13, 2005 in Pleasantville, MA 01940.

When your right.... well .... we have no previous experience here :r but ... you were right. I was wrong. But the cause was just.

Lets see I bought the cremosas $ 49 for 50 thats about a dollar each....  Out tomorrow.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I just wonder if they all ended up in the garbage :r


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

That would be very unfortunate.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats a fantastic looking bomb. :w


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Nathan said:


> That would be very unfortunate.


Unfortunate but probably what happened.

Between the cremosas that kulgs id sending and Seangar is sending from winning his contest, I should be set for the rest of summer! Woooo hooo!

What is a cremosa by the way? :r


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Nathan said:


> That would be very unfortunate.


Ohhhh, foolish young man! It may be the only *safe  * thing to do with craposas. u

:ms NCRM


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Ohhhh, foolish young man! It may be the only *safe  * thing to do with craposas. u
> 
> :ms NCRM


Hey I was talking about the beer!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Hey I was talking about the beer!


My bad! When I see or hear "cremosa", I think of garbage right away. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The Cremosa / Tamboril express has sailed.

03021790000231962953


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Ahhhh, the spoils of victory!

Thanks Klugs, I enjoyed the Upman today after a long Sunday of no smoking.

Cheers!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ouch, Altbier's bombs hurt! Anyone seen my helmet............this is WAR!

lol!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, and you need to share that with ron!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

altbier said:


> Ahhhh, the spoils of victory!
> 
> Thanks Klugs, I enjoyed the Upman today after a long Sunday of no smoking.
> 
> Cheers!


Oh my God, just seeing that Cremosa is going to guarantee another night of nightmares!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> Ahhhh, the spoils of victory!
> 
> Thanks Klugs, I enjoyed the Upman today after a long Sunday of no smoking.
> 
> Cheers!


Don't let the Cremosa touch any of the good ones. I packaged them seperately so your bad. :r

You were right and I was wrong. I may be investing in a new CUT for the causal agent.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> LOL, and you need to share that with ron!


Don't worry, I am sharing the sauce with everyone at the shop and Ron! Man, there's enough to go around. Remember Richmond was bombed more than once! 

hahaha!

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

George, You ROCK Bro!!!! I just hooked up with AtlHarp and WHAT A BOMB!!!! It just blew me away!!! Thank you so much!!!! I'll give you a call over the weekend...


Ron


----------

